# Zero at almost 1 (image heavy plus vid)



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey everyone sorry havent been around much just been so busy with sorting out moving etc plus I have art commissions up to my ears atm ugh help!! Anyway Zero is 1 on Oct 1st but I wont have access to the net then sooo I thought I'd load up some photos of my little man early, I'm not sure when I'll be back online as I dont have time to be on much. SOOO anyway here's little man as an almost adult awww I really cant believe he's almost a year time really does fly.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

With Kira one of my mums flatcoats










Zero sleeping










Zero and Mina










Zero looking way to cute for his own good awww I love my little guy









and here's the video of him being his usual crazy self lol


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he really is perfect  that is such a sweet picture sleeping with mina


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Zero :love7: what a doll he is


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto Jen and he still looks like a baby! He is incredibly cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG Sarah, I can't believe it's been a year. :shock:

ccasion4: Happy early Birthday Zero!!! ccasion7:

I've really enjoyed watching him grow up. :love5:


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I can't take it, he's too cute for words! What a hansome devil!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww Zero almost one! It's hard to believe 
He's lovely! Great pictures Sarah.

I sent you a pm a while back and added you to msn, hope to chat to you sometime soon


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy First Birthday Zero 

Lovely Pics hes gorgeous


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> I sent you a pm a while back and added you to msn, hope to chat to you sometime soon


Hey Iona yep I got your PM and I did add you I just hardly use my msn atm except really late at night, plus I dont think my youtube addiction when I do get online is really helping lol as I forget to turn my msn on. how's Lexi?? and I was gonna ask hows the puppy hunt going?? anyluck?

Speak soon 

Sarah


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi! 

That's ok, i know what it's like when you've got a lot of work to do, I hope that's going well for you btw? 

Lexi's doing great thanks, she's been a great "first chi" and I'm well and truly obsessed! I'm in touch with two good breeders up here at the moment, so I'm just waiting 

Iona


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

A year old?!? Already??? Wow, time does fly! He is such a handsome guy. I love the picture of him sleeping in his bushy tail  Happy early Birthday Zero!! How's Stitch doing?


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

He's cute beyond words! And I think he still looks like a puppy too!  Happy Birthday, Zero!


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!! He is so perfectly adorable!


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww Zero is just so perfect. :love5: What a handsome boy he is growing up to be.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He is seriously one of the most perfect chis I've ever seen.
If I could get a chi half as cute as him I would be happy 
And your mom's pup is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

aaawwe. Zero is so cute. And you have gir in your siggy.  I just painted my new bedroom the color of gir haha.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

He is such a beauty! Happy Birthday, Zero!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

awww!!! what a handsome little guy! I love zero!!!
he has so much expression on his face too, hahah, I love it!


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

Hes so cute;-)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

He is such a cutie! 
I still think he and dodger look so alike!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love , Love Love Love Zero.

Ella is getting very excited seeing him again, she sends her licks to him xxxxx


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG! He is adorable  He has the cutest little face!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Happy Belated B-day Zero!!!
Handsome As Always


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

Happy early b-day big guy. his coat are so beautiful


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

awww hes so gorgeous!! i didnt realise you live in notts?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Sarah , Zero is looking even cuter than ever ... love him  

Hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Absolutely perfect Chi!!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gosh Sarah. He is really getting big! They grow up so fast!! 

He is just gorgeous. I loved the video.  How is Mr. Stitchy?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

holly&peanut said:


> awww hes so gorgeous!! i didnt realise you live in notts?


Yep well I moved up here about 3 months ago now  but still constantly zipping between Notts and London ugh.

Both the boys are great ummm can you believe they can get fluffier lol will have to get some new photos of them both when I'm not running around like a headless chicken getting these commisions done before xmas, Zero's finally starting to look like an adult *shocking* and Stitch is fluffier than ever lol.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

she's so gorgeous I'm gonna dognap her soon.


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Awww he's so friggin' cute. 

*HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!*


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's great, Sarah! You'll have to post some Stitch pics soon too! I just love your boys!! <3


----------

